# No Heart Beat



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

I had an u/s this morning. No H/b.

I'm in shock. I had a m/c in Early January, and I was just starting to believe this pregnancy was going to be okay.

For now I think I'm going to let my body handle this. I'll do a d&C if they can get more info from it but otherwise, I don't see the point.

I'm in shock.


----------



## mama2m&m (Nov 19, 2001)

that is shocking to say the least. i'm so sorry


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

oh gonnabe....oh.....oh.....

I'm so so so sorry....

We just got similar news on Tues.



































to you....I'm so sorry sweetie....

take care of yourself as best you can.......I'm so so sorry


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm so, so sorry for you gonnabe...


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you. Having this place to go makes me feel much less alone than I would otherwise.

Jesse, I am so sorry honey! I was thrilled to be pregnant with you, but I hate sharing this with you.









In the world's quickest about face, DH and I may go into the OB's office for a D&C today.

No what I thought I'd want but right now if feels like the best of a bad lot.

Of course, my life working the way it does. DH had a talk with the OB, and then we decided to go ahead, and when we called back they were at lunch, and the answering service wouldn't let us through. So now we sit and wait to find out if this can still happen today.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

s to you and your dh.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh Gonnabe, I'm just so sorry.
This is such a horrible experience and I know how hard you tried to get pregnant.
Please know I and all your friends over at TTC will be thinking of you. There's been so many this week and I just don't understand why.


----------



## puddingpop (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.









Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh Gonnabe, I'm so sorry for your loss. If you need to PM me...I've been through a D and C as well.

All I can do is offer you love and healing thoughs.


----------



## pugmadmama (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

oh no, not another









gonnabe,
i'm so sorry for your loss. i'm in shock too...


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so very, very sorry. Sending you hugs and healing.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

gonnabe, jess - I am so very sorry for your losses.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

((hugs)) gonnabe

take extra special care of yourself

tara


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

Gals,

Thanks for your support. We did have the D&C today. I'm doing pretty well physically. DH has been everything I could have asked for.

Whatever else this means, my marriage has come out of it stronger than ever.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

How are you feeling now? Please remember to take extra good care of yourself. Drink a TON of water, it's VERY important to keep hydrated. Try to avoid caffein for a few days and make sure you're eating a diet high in iron. With the blood loss, it will be very helpful to keep you iron supply up.

Sending







's to you and your dh. I'm so sorry you lost your precious baby.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh Gonnabe.... A million hour long







to you. I'm so sad for you loss. Please know that we are all here, and thinking of you. May you find peace in your soul, and love in the arms of your husband.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Oh Sweetie,
I am so sorry for your loss.
Gossamer


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I will pray for you and your little one.


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

You all keep me going.

I'm just trying to be as gentle with myself as possible. I will add more water to my routine, I haven't been drinking enough.

Does anybody know how long it takes to stop feeling and looking pregnant?


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

for you and dh.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

gonnabe














I can't begin to say how sorry I am...

In my experience, it can take up to a few weeks, I think, for the symptoms to disapear. Try to be extra nice to your body during that time... I know how hard *that* can be, though... Glad your dh was so supportive! Ask him for help, if you have a hard time remembering to drink water or eat well (he can take repsonsibility for monitoring those things).


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

God this sucks!

I forgot that a few days after the actual m/c is the worst for me. Part of me wants to get back to normal, part of me can't figure out what the hell normal should be. I feel like a car stuck in the mud spinning its wheels.

I tried to take myself out for some treats-I have a restrictive diet, which I've totally let myself off of for a few days. The first one worked for about 5 minutes and the second didn't help at all.

I've cried today over the miscarriage, over nothing, over a high chair in a corner at a restaurant, and when I went to the library to see about getting a books on miscarriage, their was a pregnant woman standing in that section (looking of course at the pregnancy books)

I'm getting great support with this m/c actually better than last time, but it's somehow harder to tell people. Most people I want to tell, I want them to know the whole sequence of events, but I can't stand going through it.

I was going to call my parents today and have them tell my sibs, but because of the time change there is a very narrow window when I can talk to them, and I have an appointment that takes up half of it. So I missed my chance today. I don't want my Mom to be alone when she gets the news, like she was last time. I was supposed to call my sister over the weekend, and today, and I know she'll understand when she gets the news as to why I didn't but it's just another hassle I don't need right now.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## Freckles (Mar 8, 2004)

I am so very very sorry. The same thing happened to me in March and I still don't have answers. I took my younger sis in for the u/s and was telling her what to expect (the toes, fingers etc) but instead there was no h/b and I of course lost my mind in the doctor's office.

I wish you peace and healing. Lots of love too!


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Aww Gonnabe, I'm so sorry. It's true that it usually gets worse after the first bit. I think the initial numbness is the only way we get through that first bit. It get's better, I promise. It takes a while and it's the sh%ttyest road to have to travel, but eventually it does get better. Having the tests done to see what was causing my m/c seemed to help me, I at least felt I was doing something.
Hang in there, we're all here for you.


----------

